# Meet Pepper



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

We just got Pepper from my Aunt because of a move so he now belongs to us he is approx 3-4 years old according to my Aunt


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hello there, what a beautiful little guy he is.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, what a handsome fella he is!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww what a cutie, I have a Pepper as well but she is a doggy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is so cute  He looks like a nice bird. Does he like to spend time with you already.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

He loves to spend time with us already....
and let me tell you the stuff this young fellow says.... wow 
i would say he knows about 10-15 word very well and the songs he can sing is totally amazing......


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  I love it when Spike talks it's too cute


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very handsome!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful bird, I will one day get a tiel like that. I love the color.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

He looks like my Tunes! So cute!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

riverdog said:


> He loves to spend time with us already....
> and let me tell you the stuff this young fellow says.... wow
> i would say he knows about 10-15 word very well and the songs he can sing is totally amazing......


That's amazing, what a smart little sweetheart.


----------

